# BPC-157 and TB-500



## JJB1 (Jan 20, 2015)

My rotator cuff is getting a little better everyday from 500mcg BPC-157 and 500mcg TB-500 injected into my injury daily with a slin pin. This rotator cuff tear is one of the worst tears of my lifting career. I know I needed surgery but hate dealing with doctors. The injury is slowly improving so I'm going to keep using these healing peptides and heal it on my own.


----------



## JJB1 (Feb 2, 2015)

My rotator cuff is getting so much better. I definitely like the everyday dosing of both BPC-157 and TB-500 in my rotator cuff and read delt injuries. I am able to finally do a little inclined chest work on machines.
500mcg of each peptide daily is working like a charm.


----------



## JJB1 (May 24, 2015)

I have this real bad pain on the right side of my left knee. It's not in the knee cap, but on the right side over on the side. It's chronic and I limp all the time, but real bad the days following leg training day. Yesterday, I had a great leg workout. Today I decided to inject 500mcg of BPC-157 under the skin above the pain, and it actually worked. It must have reduced the chronic inflammation I have in the spot. I didn't think it would work just injecting under the skin but it really helped. I'm not limping today. I think wherever you inject BPC-157 it will reduce inflammation that all injuries cause. It's usually the inflammation that presses against nerves and causes us pain.


----------



## JJB1 (May 31, 2015)

I've been taking 500mcg in my knees preworkout on leg day and the the day after legs. I gave chronic knee pain and swelling from bad injuries. BPC-157 allows me to train my legs much harder than I ever could normally. It reduces the swelling and pain on days that I take it. I tend to use it around my leg training. Everyday use would get a little pricey for me right now. This is one amazing healing peptide.


----------



## SUKS2BU (May 31, 2015)

How is the rotator cuff holding up?


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 1, 2015)

toennee said:


> How is the rotator cuff holding up?


Slow but sure it's improving. I haven't put BPC-157 in my shoulders in awhile. I'm using it in my knees now. My rotator cuff injury really was severe. I know it will never be normal but I'm able to train my chest well enough to keep it growing. I stick to machines and cables. I wish you could trade your body in for a new one ever few years. Haha


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I just ordered 20mg of BPC-157. I'm going to actively make it my mission to heal my delt injuries in the rotator cuff and rear delt. It's a bad injury that has improved slowly over the past 6 months but it has a long way to go. The way it feels I'm sure it will never be 100% without surgery. I'm going to do my best to help it improve without surgery.


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 15, 2015)

toennee said:


> How is the rotator cuff holding up?





I've put 500mcg BPC157 in my rotator cuff 3 days straight and I feel improvement. I really hope this continues. I'm prioritizing my rotator cuff and am going to not inject my rear delt for awhile. I don't want to run out too quickly.​


----------



## Ls61973 (Aug 5, 2015)

Which sponsor did you get the product from?


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ugpeptides.com



*Undergroundsupps.com 30% coupon code: ASF
**Ugpeptides.com 50% coupon code: Q50*


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 9, 2015)

How much muscle weight did you gain off the tb-500? I just tore some muscle and I'm thinking about using it, but I haven't used it before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

